# Asymmetric multiprocessing



## pujoljosep (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello,

Is it possible to configure the kernel to run as asymmetric multiprocessing? For a series of testbenches for my master thesis, I would like to run one core with the base system and another core with a raw small program written in assembler. How can I do this?

Regards,

Josep.


----------

